# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana

## Sierra Exportadora

Sierra Exportadora participará en las celebraciones en Huancavelica por el Día de la Papa, el próximo 30 de mayo, resaltando la importancia del valor agregado de este producto para el desarrollo de la agroindustria papera, anunció esta mañana el ingeniero Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta, presidente ejecutivo de esta entidad, en la conferencia de prensa desde la que se anunció que este año ésta es la región elegida para las celebraciones oficiales.   
El Estado, a través de nuestra institución, está fortaleciendo la asociatividad de los productores, poniendo al alcance de los pequeños y medianos productores la fórmula de las marcas colectivas para que accedan al mercado internacional y, sobre todo, promoviendo valor agregado para la papa, señaló Velásquez Tuesta.   
El ministro de Agricultura, Luis Ginocchio, cuyo sector organiza las celebraciones por el Día Nacional de la Papa, señaló:  Estamos trabajando cerca al Gobierno Regional de Huancavelica para que puedan poner en valor sus papas nativas, y promover así ese tesoro de biodiversidad que tenemos. 
Huancavelica, precisó su presidente regional, Maciste Díaz, también presente en la conferencia, dijo que haberla elegido para las celebraciones de este año es un mensaje que el gobierno quiere dar al país, para que los huancavelicanos avancen hacia el desarrollo productivo, social y económico.  
Desde hace tres años Sierra Exportadora trabaja junto con los productores para darle valor agregado a la papa.  Entre los objetivos logrados está el fortalecimiento de las capacidades para producción de papa en 8 regiones del país: *Junín, Pasco, Apurímac, Huánuco, La Libertad, Ayacucho, Arequipa y Huancavelica. * 
Esta cobertura de intervención ha cubierto cerca de 2,500 hectáreas, beneficiando a más de 1,500 productores de papa.  
En *Huancavelica* hemos trabajado con los productores que integran la cadena  productiva de papa nativa para mejorar sus niveles de producción y productividad, informó Velásquez Tuesta.  De esta manera, detalló, se dio asistencia técnica a 107 productores de papa nativa de 18 localidades, en un área de 161.83 hectáreas, lo que ha permitido incrementar la producción de la papa nativa de esta región en 50%. 
Un especialista de esta institución participará también en Huancavelica presentando el tema de la importancia de envases y embalajes para la papa en el I Encuentro Nacional de Productores Conservacionistas de la Papa Nativa, que se llevará a cabo el 29 de mayo. 
En la conferencia de prensa se presentó una variada muestra de papas, productos procesados hechos con papa y platos preparados con papa.  Llamaron la atención platos como la causa de papa y hierbas con trucha y causa de papa con tinta de calamar y pulpo en salsa de cocona.  Asimismo, productos como el panetón de papa y el papa sour, una interesante variante del pisco sour.Temas similares: Seminario "Producción y Exportación de Camote y Papa Peruana" Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Hay 61 variedades de papa nativa peruana inscritas en Registro Comercial de Cultivares El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------

